# Barking Heads



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Feeding our Cockapoos is always a hot topic on here as some of Cockapoo can be fussy eaters, and I know as dog owners we want to feel happy with the brands and products we feed our dogs ... so I thought I would share two reviews I have recently written for the Barking Heads range ... they may help you when choosing food for your puppy or older Cockapoos  

Barking Heads - Puppy Days Recipe For Puppies

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/09/barking-heads-puppy-days-product-review/

Barking Heads - Tender Loving Care Chicken Recipe

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/26/barking-heads-tender-loving-care-product-review/


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Jojo great reviews! What age is honey? I'm wondering about changing Maggie to adult barking heads. Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma said:


> Jojo great reviews! What age is honey? I'm wondering about changing Maggie to adult barking heads. Emma x


I tested the chicken recipe on mine and my parents dogs   so Cockapoo and Jack Russell tested lol ... Honey is 13 months, Oakley is 15 months both Cockapoos, 3 Jack Russell’s aged 12 years, approx 5 years and 2 Years old .. so well tested lol.

I think, although not 100% sure, most dry foods recommend a medium size breed can change to adult mix from puppy at approx 12 months ... 

Honey is mainly fed on Puppy Days .. but she did love the new recipe of Tender Loving Care and I do intend to let her trial the Bad Hair Days  ... she is fully developed so my vet confirms so that makes her an adult (but in my heart always my baby)


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so loving you recommending BH food JoJo as have been doing so myself for a couple of years on forums as I think it's great and a good price, so pleased you are happy to recommend too 

Both of mine are not keen on the one funnily enough called Fusspot ( Salmon) but love the other two flavours.

Milly went on adult food at 10 months as she was ready too.

They also do a cat range called Meowing Heads.

JoJo is great at doing product reviews!! actually that's a bit wrong:

Honey, Picnic and Oakley are great at doing reviews


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Shirley  

I am like every other owner on here ... I love my dogs and want to feel happy with everything I feed them ... 

I was also keen to find a range/brand I was happy to recommend to any of my future puppy owners .. bring on Barking Heads ... I will wean my puppies on to Puppy Days and feel happy to recommend this food to any new owners ...   

Can't wait to test Bad Hair Days next .. got it ready   

Right Shirley .. we are running low on natural treats here .. last bulls prizzle enjoyed by my girls today ... what shall I test next ????


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine liked it when I fed it, Wilf who can be fussy liked the bad hair days. I did nt try the fussy eater one as Wilfs not particularly a "fishy" dog. x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm just pondering changing Maggie to adult food as she hasnt been growing in a while and isn't in danger of choking. She is ten months old. We still have a full big bag of puppy food at the mo so would prob be almost 11 when I change her. 
My only slight criticism is that they don't update their supplier list properly, I have been traveling 20miles each way to get mine and the other day went into a local shop by chance and they had it! When i said to the guy he said they weren't on the website despite having contacted barking heads several times which is a bit of a shame. 
Love the wee dog toys we have been getting too! The wee dog is sooooo cute! Enma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma .. you could always order direct from Barking Head  delivered to your door xxx

Please let us know how Maggie gets on ... Tender Loving Care may be a good choice if Maggie likes Chicken ... I think I will start testing Bad Hair Days tomorrow .. so will let you know how Honey does with the lamb recipe


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Emma said:


> I'm just pondering changing Maggie to adult food as she hasnt been growing in a while and isn't in danger of choking. She is ten months old. We still have a full big bag of puppy food at the mo so would prob be almost 11 when I change her.
> My only slight criticism is that they don't update their supplier list properly, I have been traveling 20miles each way to get mine and the other day went into a local shop by chance and they had it! When i said to the guy he said they weren't on the website despite having contacted barking heads several times which is a bit of a shame.
> Love the wee dog toys we have been getting too! The wee dog is sooooo cute! Enma x


You can buy Barking Heads at www.vetuk.co.uk. If you spend £19 you get free delivery. It's a fab site so you can also stock up on flea treatment/wormers/shampoo/ treats /toys etc...... so easy to spend £19


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Thanks Shirley
> 
> I am like every other owner on here ... I love my dogs and want to feel happy with everything I feed them ...
> 
> ...


Well that website had some fab treats on it -so try something different!! but just know your girls would love the piggy tails. The ones I got were big because I could rummage through and select mine but don't be surprised if yours are smaller. But personally I found them much better value than the pizzels.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey and Picnic .. pigs tails treats coming soon  ... better get ordering


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've just left a comment on the review Jo Jo as I highly recommend Barking Heads after seeing the change in Lolly's dirty ear problem since switching to it. Her ears are beautifully clean since the change so hopefully no more ear infections and daily cleaning sessions for her!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I've just left a comment on the review Jo Jo as I highly recommend Barking Heads after seeing the change in Lolly's dirty ear problem since switching to it. Her ears are beautifully clean since the change so hopefully no more ear infections and daily cleaning sessions for her!


Brill news .. thank you for your comment  ... another thumbs up for Barking Heads


----------

